# Danfoss FU VLT2800: Error 34



## MSB (19 November 2007)

Ich habe eine kleinere Unschönheit mit o.G. FU an einer S7 über Profibus.

Der FU lässt sich über Profibus steuern, alles wunderbar.
Jetzt ist mir durch einen Programmierfehler die SPS auf Stop gesprungen,
dies äußerte sich dann u.a. in einem Busfehler der SPS und dem Error 34 am Umrichter.

Das Problem an der Sache, nachem die SPS wieder in Run ist, bleibt der Busfehler da, und ebenso der Error 34 am Umrichter.
Das einzige wie ich das ganze wieder zum laufen bekam war, für ein paar Sekunden den Saft vom FU zu nehmen,
und dann wieder einzuschalten, und siehe da, der FU lief wieder ganz normal an,
der Busfehler war weg, und alles i.O..

Kann man da irgendwas parametrieren, das man nicht den Strom vom FU nehmen muss, oder hab ich in der Doku irgend was überlesen?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## JesperMP (20 November 2007)

Ich kenne nicht das Danfoss FU, aber ich vermute das Du ungefär so machen muss, um ein anstehender fehler zu quittieren:
Startbefehl aus.
Denn quittierbit ein - als impuls.
Dieses ist, wie ich tun mit ein paar anderen FU Marken.


----------



## Lazarus™ (20 November 2007)

Ja so ist es, wie Jesper sagt...
Freigabe weg, Reset und weiter geht es mit der "Wilden Fahrt"
Du solltest aber mal checken, warum der Fehler aufgetreten ist !


----------



## MSB (20 November 2007)

Das Problem ist, das ich vom Master aus gesehen überhaupt keine Verbindung zum FU mehr habe (hatte).
Also habe ich auch keine Chance noch irgend eine Freigabe wegzunehmen.
Augenscheinlich war es so, das die 315er und der FU sich überhaupt nicht mehr "unterhalten" haben.

Aber: Das Thema hat sich vorerst ohnehin erledigt, ich wollte das Problem heute noch mal forcieren,
und es ist mir nicht gelungen!
Ich habe alles Probiert von SPS-Stop über Spannung weg von der SPS,
aber im Zustand Run der SPS ist das Gelumpe problemlos wieder angelaufen.

Ich bin zwar ansich kein Freund von Zufällen, aber in dem Fall solls mir mal recht sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Krumnix (22 November 2007)

Wenn ein Danfoss-FU Fehler auf dem Bus erkennt, kann man ihn leider
nur noch Vor-Ort quittieren oder ihm den Saft weg nehmen.
Das Problem habe ich bei jeden Umrichter aus dem Hause.

Problem wurde mit einem vorgeschalteten Schütz gelöst, das bei Störung
des FUs, das er nicht am Bus war durch Quittieren in der SPS aus und
eingeschaltet.

Anders ist das nicht zu lösen. Zumindest wissen selbst die Leute bei 
Danfoss keinen Rat......


----------

